# How to install Windows 7 in my Ubuntu laptop?



## priyankashah (May 20, 2012)

Hi friends,

Please let me know how do I install Win 7 on Ubuntu...I donno anything about ubuntu and even if Ubuntu is lost i don care..plz guide me urgently..

thanks
Priyanka


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 20, 2012)

@priyanka: As u mentioned that u dont mind if u lose ubuntu then simply format ur lappie....put the windows dvd in and goto ur bios and select boot from cd from boot menu...and then format and partition ur drives and install win 7.


----------



## priyankashah (May 20, 2012)

thanks techiemaharaj for ur reply...

ok, i have a Win 7 OS in my pc. Its a .exe file along wid some folders. Also, I have created an ISO image form that. Now i don have a Win 7 CD so i hv to create from 1 of these. Plz tell me which one shud i burn into the DVD?? the .exe file or .iso file?? and if .exe, then shud i also include the remaining folders with it??

thanks
priyanka


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 20, 2012)

U have to burn the .iso image. It should be around 3-4 Gb. Make sure that all files are present in it. If unsure, i would suggest get a proper working dvd from someone..


----------



## meetdilip (May 20, 2012)

You can retain Ubuntu if you want. Install Windows 7 on proper drive and use a tool call EasyBCD which can recover Ubuntu into dual boot.


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 20, 2012)

In case u want to have both os dual boot.You can also use the in built partition manager to create a new partion and then install win 7 on it. Then use easyBCD to make boot options and make either of them bootable..


----------



## meetdilip (May 20, 2012)

PS : You need to make a bootable DVD with proper files for your DVD to work, if you are having issues, get a Windows 7 DVD before formatting your PC.


----------



## priyankashah (May 20, 2012)

thank you for ur responses...
so how do i do the partition in Ubuntu???
do i have to download some software?


----------



## meetdilip (May 20, 2012)

You will need gparted. Available from Ubuntu Software Center. Make sure the partition for Windows 7 in NTFS.


----------

